# Can you recommend a decent French Press?



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone me again

Just when you thought I couldn't possibly ask more questions

I am on the prowl for a smallish 2-3 cup French press to take to uni with me (was accepted yesterday







) I thought of a French press for a number of reasons, i don't have to worry running out of filters for my pour over which I would keep at home, and also there isn't so much fuss around with pour methods which don't get me wrong doesn't get on my nerves its fun/educational. Saw this one, any views click me

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Congratulations on uni! Here is appoximately the French press I use (I use an earlier model, this is the current version). No glass to break, and holds heat very well:

  

(click image for link)

However French presses are a mess to clean unless you have a basin with enough room to fit the entire press under the spigot -- are you sure you will have that? (If so, congratulations. My dormitory accomodations were not always so plush.) Have you considered the Aeropress? Makes a very good cup, doesn't take much space, and both brewing and cleaning take much less time than with a French press.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My wife had the Rainbow Red one Harry, until she saw the full Stainless one she has now. Less heat dissipation resulting in a better coffee.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd say get an aeropress if you haven't got one already. They're so quick to clean you can do it even if you're in a rush on your way out to lectures (congrats by the way!) so you don't come back to a french press full of grounds.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Aeropress looks good, £14.99 on Amazon (eye for a bargain) what about the strength of the resulting brew most of the comments say its quite strong but could you dial that down to say drip brew strength by altering some variables?

@Glenn - Was the red one good though? The one she has now how big is it?

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The best results that I've had with my Aeropress are to make at full strength and then dilute with hot water, instead of trying to brew weaker.

And I totally agree that the Aeropress is the way to go - whenever I'm staying away from home mine comes with me.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The red one was okay - nothing special, and better quality than some I have seen

I too would rather have an Aeropress than a French Press


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

The strength doesn't mask/overpower the flavor of the coffee though does it?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, contact time (how long the water interacts with the grinds for) would alter the taste though


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

So if I found that it was too "strong/overextracted" then I could simply reduce the time before I push?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Have a look here for some brewing ideas.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

@lookseehear - nice thanks for that

Another point is what if I wanted to make coffee for more than just myself say 2-3-4 people, I don't know I am just trying to think ahead, I think this is the only point where the aeropress falls down is that it is designed for 1.

So a french press could come back into the equation or seen as a french press is still limited by size I simply buy another pour over and that way I can brew the right amount for the right people eg "5 people, 5 X 250 = 1250, 1250 X 0.06 = 75 g of coffee"

What you think?

HLA91


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations. I would have jumped on the aeropress band waggon apart from the need to entertain!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Actually, the Aeropress is designed for more than one. Put in one scoop per person, fill up to the relevant level, press into one container and share out - dilute as required. Thus your fiends can have the choice of an 'almost espresso' or something more like a conventional filter brew.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just another thought - although I'm an Aeropress enthusiast, I onlt take it away with me when I'm going somewhere where there isn't a stove - such as staying in a hotel room. If I'm hiring a cottage, where there is a cooker (which I presume you'll have at uni) my preferred option (by a long way) is a Mokka pot stovetop. The Bialetti Brikka, in particular, because of its unique design, gives a very close approximation to espresso, even down to a (sort of) crema.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have got a Moka Pot (I use the top part as a jug for my pour over) and I used to use illy in it but after i ran out I started using the drip machine on our counter using normal pre-ground and I found I actually preferred the, how can I say this, "mellower" taste if that makes sense. I have/do drink americanos but I have found that for *me* they are in a different ball game to drip based. But now I am feeling quite torn between the aeropress/moka on one side and french/pour over on the other.

What do you think?

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well today my parents went on a shopping spree with me after receiving my confirmation letter from the Uni, I got a thermal french press click me even though I wont use the thermal side as it goes bitter and I also got a nice pair of shoes.

Thanks for your thoughts, I am going to spend time getting to know my press now and trying to dial in my grinder. Any tips on french pressing would be handy

Cheers all

HLA91


----------

